
Ask HN: Should I stay on my personal GitHub account or move it to an org? - martzcodes
I have a relatively popular site where the code is stored on github and it has &gt; 100 stars.  I&#x27;m the primary contributor.  While I&#x27;m not looking for jobs at the moment... down the line I feel like keeping the project on my personal github account is more beneficial (to me) than moving it to an organization... but I don&#x27;t know if that&#x27;s important or not.<p>I&#x27;d like to get people more involved in contributing code, but I don&#x27;t want to limit my future job prospects... does it matter?  Am I overthinking it?
======
KhayriRRW
It is better to stick to your personal account instead of creating bogus
organizations. You can start an org once you gathered dedicated contributors
to the project.

~ Khayri R.R. Woulfe

